# MacGyver Went Postal



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice hit. Enjoy


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice hit!!!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

:flypig: I like flying pigs.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

what the hell is with Hanna Montana today???


----------



## Corona Chris (May 23, 2007)

That's a nice selection of smokes.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice smokes


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome...nice cigars


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Check out MacGyvers Mullet!!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, great hit right there!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> :flypig: I like flying pigs.


Let's all agree to taunt Cypress for at least six months with the Hanna Montana thing... <G>


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great hit! I'm sure Sam will be enjoying those smokes soon.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice one!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice selection


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes, that is a great hit.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Some good lookin smokes right there!


----------

